# Black gloss wheels



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi all,
I currently have "normal" alloys which i regularly clean with a shampoo and a dedicated wheel mitt and an EZ brush to reach inside and behind the spokes. 
Every once in a while i use BH Auto Wheel / tar remover and give them a deep clean.










I am considering moving to black gloss wheels as shown below.










I am aware of the need to have them coated with C5 or equivalent but i am wondering whether i can continue using the same wheel cleaning process? 
In particular using BH auto wheel, tar remover and the EZ brush. Would this potentially damage the black gloss finish?

Thanks,
G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

MrG47 said:


> Hi all,
> I currently have "normal" alloys which i regularly clean with a shampoo and a dedicated wheel mitt and an EZ brush to reach inside and behind the spokes.
> Every once in a while i use BH Auto Wheel / tar remover and give them a deep clean.
> 
> ...


If they were coated in C5 using BH auto wheel, tar remover and the EZ brush would be damaging.

Regardless of the C5 the EZ brush would be damaging to gloss black!

I have c5 on my 3sdm's and I use a bodywork shampoo in a wheel bucket with a steetwise monkey mitt

1 snow foam, 
2 Rinse 
3 wash with bodywork shampoo, I use a small detailing soft brush a flat microfiber brush BandM £3 and a monkey mitt.

Then once a month use a fall out remover and top it up with a wet spray sealant that can be siply sprayed then power washed off

streetwise monkey mitt

https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...-cloth-and-drying-towels/?553983100&0&cc5_133


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Rian,i use the same principal as you apart from the end when you use spray sealant & rinse off.What spray sealant do you use as mine are also gloss black coated in C5.
Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

\Rian said:


> If they were coated in C5 using BH auto wheel, tar remover and the EZ brush would be damaging.
> 
> Regardless of the C5 the EZ brush would be damaging to gloss black!
> 
> ...


What is your brush like?

I use the Ez brushes at the moment, but my next car will have gloss black wheels again, so I may need something more gentle.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Tyrefitter said:


> Rian,i use the same principal as you apart from the end when you use spray sealant & rinse off.What spray sealant do you use as mine are also gloss black coated in C5.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Andy


At the moment I use AF aquacoat, but will be trying purity x next


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> What is your brush like?
> 
> I use the Ez brushes at the moment, but my next car will have gloss black wheels again, so I may need something more gentle.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Pics ain't great but it flat so fits easy between caliper and rim also, long enough also, cost 3quid and is softer than a bristle brush























Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks a bit like that new wooly wormit thing that PanTheOrganizer had a while back.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> Looks a bit like that new wooly wormit thing that PanTheOrganizer had a while back.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I dont follow Pan so havent seen may of his new vids , just googled it and very similar, the wooly wormit obviously has no handle and that makese sense as the one ive showed is long enough to reach the back of the wheel without the handle, I may look at removing it,

But other than the handle and the lug nut cleaner almost the same.

Oh yea and price, that wooly wormit looks expensive for what it is.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

What's inside the microfibre bit of yours then?

The Woolly Wormit is all rubber inside with metal safely inside the rubber so you can bend it into shape.

Pan showed it being bent round so you could use it behind spokes, not that I'd use it for that. I have the monkey mitt like you.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Rian, I can confirm the advice given that a brush will damage your wheels.
I have Gloss Black wheels that look fantastic, but they need so much care.
I have three EZ brushes which I really rate, but they will mar the paintwork of your wheels. Arches OK, other cars, yes, not painted wheels.:buffer:
Despite all the care I give, minor scratches appear and I only ever use MF towels on them, including the inner drums and callipers.
C5 is a must for me and then after washing and drying, FSE QD wipe and clean off.
Used twice a week and they need doing again, so if you like clean gloss black wheels, that is what you can expect if you want then looking great
.
Reminder, "do-not-a-use-brush", it will end in tears:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yesterday I went with a colleague who takes his car to one of these hand wash places and he has diamond cut wheels with gloss black centres and the sides of the spokes are gloss black as well.

One of the hand wash people stood on the side of the spoke to spray some stuff on the roof of the car...

Made me wince! They climb all over the cars!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> What's inside the microfibre bit of yours then?
> 
> The Woolly Wormit is all rubber inside with metal safely inside the rubber so you can bend it into shape.
> 
> ...


It's a foam coverd plastic

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

\Rian said:


> It's a foam coverd plastic
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Sounds more gentle than the Wooly Wormit then. I might have to go find one...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> Sounds more gentle than the Wooly Wormit then. I might have to go find one...
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


For the princely sum of around £3 you can't go wrong

B and M, home bargains etc will have them


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

\Rian said:


> For the princely sum of around £3 you can't go wrong
> 
> B and M, home bargains etc will have them


Unless the inside turns out to be made of cement and grit! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> Unless the inside turns out to be made of cement and grit!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


If that was the case I would give it to the Mrs, she would still use it, I've seen her clean glass bowls with a metal scourer  on a serous note they are suplrisingly good for the price

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

I have diamond cut gloss black wheels. Spokes are a combo of gloss black and diamond cut. 

I still use my brush on the barrels, the barrels are a matt finish and the wheel brush works well to get them cleaned up. I haven’t noticed it doing any damage. 

I use two monkey mitts on the face and spokes of the rim, one in each hand. Spraying them off as I go along. 

I normally do face and spokes of alloys first, then rear of spokes and hub, the barrels with the brush.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

///M Sport said:


> I have diamond cut gloss black wheels. Spokes are a combo of gloss black and diamond cut.
> 
> I still use my brush on the barrels, the barrels are a matt finish and the wheel brush works well to get them cleaned up. I haven't noticed it doing any damage.
> 
> ...


Ummm... to be honest I never really worked out the saying, "Better to smart than lucky" or was it "Better to be lucky than smart"


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Gloss black wheels rank alongside piano black plastic interiors for being a pain in the **** to live with.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

TonyHill said:


> Gloss black wheels rank alongside piano black plastic interiors for being a pain in the **** to live with.


Try gloss white then !

Ive had glos black bbs style wheels and I've now got white 3dsm 0.05's and I can tell you white shows dirt more than black

Most dirt is black so shows out worse with white

I think scratches though are hidden better on white than black


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

TonyHill said:


> Gloss black wheels rank alongside piano black plastic interiors for being a pain in the **** to live with.


Agreed. I have them and they look great when freshly cleaned but they dull and dirty very easily and the shine goes. I use Wheel Woollies and some detaiing brushes and they aren't badly scratched. I have never used an acidic cleaner on them for fear of damage - I don't see the need so long as you clean them regularly.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

What the need for brushes all the time. If the wheel is coated then use a car shampoo and a mitt for the wheel facings, detailing brush for the edges and wheel nuts. For the inner barrel you should be able to reach most pats with a dodo Juice wheel mitt or similar or at least the backs of the spokes. If you must use a brush then try the micofibre madness ones or the correct size wheel woolie. 

I don’t understand the need for wheel cleaners unless you inherit the car or Cannot carry out a weekly wash or the pads are particularly dusty..I used Korrosol a few times to keep on top of them as it’s nit got any strong wheel cleaner in it. I had gloss black Lexus alloys from new it was fine when it left last year. I have a gloss white car and silver wheels and my life back now though :lol:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I just ordered a new car with gloss black wheels and black paint. Not sure if I made the right decision, but I felt like it'd be boring having a white car again now that I'm more into detailing. I've amassed quite a collection of waxes and you don't really get the benefit on a white car.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've had my black gloss wheels on for over 18 months, never cleaned them with anything but BH shampoo and wheel woolies/washmitt.

A little BH surfex HD every once in a while but not often


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

James_R said:


> I've had my black gloss wheels on for over 18 months, never cleaned them with anything but BH shampoo and wheel woolies/washmitt.
> 
> A little BH surfex HD every once in a while but not often


Any swirls? I never felt the Wheel Woolies to be that soft. They feel quite rough to me.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

MBRuss said:


> Any swirls? I never felt the Wheel Woolies to be that soft. They feel quite rough to me.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Not really.
I had them powder coated and a hard wearing crystal lacquer top coat applied which probably helps.

But I always meant to coat them with C5 but never got round to it.

C5 kept my dark anthracite diamond cut Honda wheels mint - also used with wheel woolies


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

PWOOD said:


> What the need for brushes all the time. If the wheel is coated then use a car shampoo and a mitt for the wheel facings, detailing brush for the edges and wheel nuts. For the inner barrel you should be able to reach most pats with a dodo Juice wheel mitt or similar or at least the backs of the spokes. If you must use a brush then try the micofibre madness ones or the correct size wheel woolie.
> 
> I don't understand the need for wheel cleaners unless you inherit the car or Cannot carry out a weekly wash or the pads are particularly dusty..I used Korrosol a few times to keep on top of them as it's nit got any strong wheel cleaner in it. I had gloss black Lexus alloys from new it was fine when it left last year. I have a gloss white car and silver wheels and my life back now though :lol:


I use a long microfiber brush, it's not a brush with bristles but a long flat noodle covered thing, I can't fit my had through the gaps in my wheels easily

I use a soft split end brush for the tires every wash a detailing brush for letters, nuts and around the valve and streetwise monkey mitt for the faces and spokes, ive developed this over a few years and these tools aid me at getting a set of white glos wheels spotless every time.

Not all wheels are the same and I've had a few wheel types you cant get your hand in the barrel so there is a real need for brushes, just because you don't use one


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

MBRuss said:


> Any swirls? I never felt the Wheel Woolies to be that soft. They feel quite rough to me.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


They definitely mar my gloss black/diamond cut alloys but all of the stone chips from spirited driving far outweigh the marring so I'm not really bothered. For my next new car I might try actual lambswool wheel woolies and see how soft they are after a few washes.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

piston_warrior said:


> They definitely mar my gloss black/diamond cut alloys but all of the stone chips from spirited driving far outweigh the marring so I'm not really bothered. For my next new car I might try actual lambswool wheel woolies and see how soft they are after a few washes.


Powder coated or sprayed with paint? Powder coat is harder, however, most diamond cut alloys are usual spray painted rather than powder coated


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Rian said:


> Powder coated or sprayed with paint? Powder coat is harder, however, most diamond cut alloys are usual spray painted rather than powder coated


Sprayed and lacquered :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

piston_warrior said:


> Sprayed and lacquered :thumb:


That would explain why its getting mared, I doubt it would happen to powder coated wheels though as powder coat is more durable

Your wheels will need the same car as bodywork paint, so definitely no bristle bushes for you MF only !

However, to people with powder coated wheels, it will likely be okay


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Rian said:


> That would explain why its getting mared, I doubt it would happen to powder coated wheels though as powder coat is more durable
> 
> Your wheels will need the same car as bodywork paint, so definitely no bristle bushes for you MF only !
> 
> However, to people with powder coated wheels, it will likely be okay


I wasn't asking, I replied to another poster asking a question about wheel woolies and my experience with them.

Good advice though none-the-less. But as per my above post marring doesn't mean much when they're peppered with stone chips. I don't want another set of diamond cut alloys.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

piston_warrior said:


> I wasn't asking, I replied to another poster asking a question about wheel woolies and my experience with them.
> 
> Good advice though none-the-less. But as per my above post marring doesn't mean much when they're peppered with stone chips. I don't want another set of diamond cut alloys.


Save them for winter wheels if you do get another set,


----------

